# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  مرض الملوك.........

## yassirali66

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
************
بدات اشعر بتعب شديد في جسمي... اقرب للارهاق....
وكالعاده دوما اول متهم لدينا في السودان الملاريا.
 فاذا ظهرت اكتفينا بذلك وتركنا بقيه الفحوصات بالرغم من وجودها اصلا بالدم.
 يعني الان لو فحصت وانا معافي لوجدت ملاريا.
ولكن ارهاقي بدا يظهر في رمضان اكثر منه باقي الايام الامر الذي جعلني ادقق في الموضوع اكثر..

قلت ياولد اعمل فحوصات شامله وكانت كالاتي؛-
لا يوجد سكري.
الرطوبه بها حبة ارتفاع.
ظهور ارتفاع القاود8.9
لا شيء في باقي الفحوصات....
المحير في الامر اني بدات اسمع الكثير عن القاود من:-
1-الاطباء..الذين وجدت فيهم اختلافا كبيرا...
2-المرضي بحكم اسال مجرب ولا تسال طبيب..مقولتنا الودت الناس في داهيه..
نمسك اراء الاطباء:-
اولا:- راي احد الاطباء ان هذا المعدل شبه طبيعي لاننا في السودان بناكل لحوم اكثر من غيرنا ..مع العلم يادكتور باني نباتي ولا اميل للاكل كثيرا ولا احب اللحوم بالذات ماذكروه لي من لحوم بطن وكمونيات ولحوم راس وجداد...
وعندما شرحت الامر قالو لي البقوليات..فول عدس طعميه لاتقربها..(آكل شنو..موز؟)

وذكر لي طبيب آخر بان هذا المعدل به ارتفاع وعلي اللجوء للدواء (زايلورك)...هنا احتار دليلي ابلع كيف ومتين وكم ...ذهبت لثلاثه معامل وكل نتيجه تختلف عن الاخري عندما سالت احد الفحصيين اجاب بان الاجهزه العامله بها نوعيه المانيه واخري صينيه واخري....توهان يادكتور
الدواء الموجود زايلورك 100 ..ابلع كم 100 ام 200 حبه واحده يوميا؟ كيف اعرف المقاس الحقيقي حتي لا تتاثر الكلي لاني علمت بان ان الفشل الكلوي حليف اهمال القاود...
 لجات الي اهل الخبره:-
وجدت معظمهم يقول ليك يازول دوس ساكت وقت يجيك الالم ابلع (تاكس).
 طيب ياخوانا ده مجرد مسكن؟ قالوا ده الريحهم....
واحد تاني قال لي اشرب جك مويه مع الصباح وفقط...
ومع تجوالي لفت انتباهي حاجه كبيره في السن لديها مطعم للحوم النيه(ام فتفت)...وجلست بالقرب منها اشرب شاي وساقنا الحديث لموضوع القاود وفوجئت ان معظم زبائنها من اصحاب القاود...اذن كيف يتناولون كل هذه الكميات من اللحوم؟
اجابت:- ياولدي انا عندي دواء طبيعي 100%.
اذن ماهو ياحجه؟
قالت:- معلقه من (المرس) ومعلقه من (الكول) في الصباح علي الريق...
وعندما سالت الحاضرين اقروا بان القاود تركهم نهائي عند تناولهم لدواء الحجه...
انا  الان في حيره من امري...
ماذا افعل بالله عليكم؟
*

----------


## reddish

*الاخ ياسر و تقبل تحياتي , راجع الخاص 

*

----------

